# Hazy Edges?



## CarolynK (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi- I am new here, and have a question that is something likely very simple.

I recently set up a dark room in my home with a Beseler Printmaker 35 from Goodwill, a negative carrier from Ebay, an easel, lens, & jam nut from Freestyle and everything else from Photo Warehouse. Tonight was the first night that I was able to use the darkroom and I couldn't get square edges on my photo. Something was hindering the light so it formed a circle when it came though the lens and I troubleshooted for a while and I couldn't figure out what it was. The edges came out all hazy in the corners. Does anyone know what to do about this?

Thank you.


----------



## Mumfandc (Jul 9, 2005)

If you're printing 35mm film, you should be using a 50mm enlarging lens. Also the light source to negative stage must be set the appropriate distance depending on film size as well.


----------



## CarolynK (Jul 9, 2005)

Hmm... I'm using an Arista 50mm f/3.5 enlarging lens and 35mm film. I don't know about the distance between the light source and the negative stage... there's only one place to put the bulb in the enlarger. I'm sorry, I probably sound incredibly stupid, but I'm just starting with my own darkroom. Gosh... I'm so frustrated, because I just spent the majority of my money on this and it isn't working.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jul 9, 2005)

You are using the right lens for 35mm so it isn't that.
If you are getting a distinct circle - or corner cut-offs - through the carrier then it sounds like a condenser problem. Check to see if it has slipped or is in upside down - and that it is the right one for 35mm.
Or it could be the bulb position - but only if there is the facility to move it. Some enlargers allow bulb adjustment, others don't.
Play around with these two things to see if it helps.

Oh, and check to see if there are any bolted joints connecting the housings. Make sure they haven't slipped.
The problem will almost certainly prove to be something simple - but you just have to go through logically and check everything.


----------



## CarolynK (Jul 10, 2005)

Well, I tried moving and flipping the condenser, but that didn't change things. I am wondering if the enlarger is missing something. I got it at Goodwill. The bulb doesn't seem like it's able to be moved though. Thank you for all of your help.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 10, 2005)

It's missing something or put together wrong.  This enlarger is about as simple as it gets.  Most enlargers are fairly simple devices.  For it to be making a circle through the 35mm neg carrier means it's casting a tight beam.  What does it look like with the enlarger on, and no neg or neg carrier?  I don't suppose you have the manual?  It would probably have a diagram showing all the parts in their proper place.  You can buy them on the web.  Just search for "beseler printmaker 35 manual".


----------



## CarolynK (Jul 14, 2005)

looks the same without the negative carrier. no i don't have the manual. thanks for the tip about looking for one on the web, i'll do that.


----------

